# John Deere 322 electrical issues?



## lm002 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all, 
We had about four inches of snow yesterday here in southern Ohio. In the morning, it was still clear out so I went out and got my tractor ready. It started normally and ran normally. I let it heat up then drove it out back to switch to the blade. In all it ran around two hours before I parked it in the garage. When I came back out at 7:00 ish, the battery was completely dead. Why would it be dead if I had run it so much earlier? I replaced the battery in the spring, so it's still pretty new. So I put the charger/starter on it and it started up fine. I let it warm up and got to plowing. I did my drive way, but I noticed the headlines were very dim, so I didn't use them. I did however turn them on when I was on the road driving to my neighbor's house to do his driveway. When I was done with his, I turned my lights back on and drove back to my house. I got stuck going up the curb so after getting myself out, I spun a tight circle so I could go in square. While doing this the lights got extremely dim and the engine started to miss. Then when I hit the curb it stalled. We pushed it up the curb just in case someone was driving down our street we didn't want it to be dangerous. Then when I tried to restart, the battery was completely dead. So why was it dead? How did it die when I was running the tractor? Does this tractor use battery powered magnetos? Is my charging system bad? If so, how do I fix it?

On another note, it seems like one of my hydraulic couplers are leaking, is this a hard fix?

Thanks in advance, 
Luke


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Send a pic


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Luke I sort of had the same problem try the voltage regulator 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Does it have alternator? If so, get it started and unhook negative side of the battery while running, if it dies it's most likely the alternator.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------

